# Kodokan Judo Official Video!



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 15, 2007)

[yt]3wsQE6K3a6s[/yt]


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 15, 2007)

I like the fact that they go slow enough for us to see what they are doing


----------

